
A taste for the beautiful: How evolution shapes attraction - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/a-taste-for-the-beautiful-how-evolution-shapes-attraction/
======
Madmallard
I'm a little baffled by that part at the end. Sex with someone to whom you're
genuinely attracted is wildly different and superior to porn... I guess I'm
still young maybe that'll change when I'm older.

